# access to localhost when not connected to internet



## jango (Jan 6, 2003)

I can't get access to localhost when my iBook is not connected to the internet.
Is there something I should set up in my Network settings to permit me to gain access?


----------



## gatorparrots (Jan 6, 2003)

localhost or 127.0.0.1 are both valid loopback references. If you are having a problem with name resolution, the IP address should always work.


----------



## jango (Jan 6, 2003)

I know to use localhost or 127.0.0.1 or ///
These work fine when I am connected to the internet.
It is only when I am not connected that I get the error messages.
I should be able to access my localhost all the time for development of dynamic pages with Dreamweaver MX, shouldn't I?


----------



## gatorparrots (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes. Did you change your lookup order or do anything nonstandard in your configuration that may be trumping your lookup for loopbacks?


----------



## jango (Jan 7, 2003)

If I did it was not intentional.  How can I detect such changes and correct them?


----------



## jango (Jan 8, 2003)

I finally found the solution.  So simple really, but elusive.
I changed my "away from home" network settings to:
Configure: "Using DHCP with manual IP address"
IP Address: "127.0.0.1"

Thanks for taking the time to reply to my posts.


----------

